# IPX Protokoll für ältere Spiele



## eDreamer (30. Juni 2003)

Hi,

folgendes, neulich kramte ich mit einem Kumpel älte Spiele hervor um mal wieder ne Runde zu zocken. Leider machte mir das IPX Protokoll schwierigkeiten, welches ich brauche um Spiele wie GTA2 und C&C Tiberian Sun zu spielen. Ich hab auch schon ordentlich geGoogle't aber eher Unsinn gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das glar kriege?

THX 4 Help


----------



## DeMuX (1. Juli 2003)

ist jetzt kein supertip, aber schmeiß mal soviele protokolle wie
möglich raus, nicht das die sich dann in die quere kommen.
ich hatte auch schon mal das problem, und konnte es so lösen!


----------



## eDreamer (1. Juli 2003)

Bin mal lieber vorsichtig mti sowas, nich das ich mir noch irgendwas zerschieße  Aber danke.


----------



## Aarisch (2. Juli 2003)

@DeMuX:
Nicht schlecht, denn normalerweise braucht man ja sowieso nur TCP/IP.

Also wirklich, du brauchst eigentlich keine Angst zu haben, wenn du dir vorher mal alle daten, die in TCP/IP usw. drin stehen merkst oder aufschreibst...
Schmeis alles bis auf die Datei- und Druckerfreigabe raus.

Ansonsten guck doch mal in den Einstellungen für das Protokoll.
Gleich sie mit denen im anderen rechner ab, und dann müsste das funzen!!!


----------

